# Results from the Cooperstown Coyote Hunt



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

we had a good turn out, of hunters and supporters of the club.

we had a total of 15 coyotes shot.

1st place with five coyotes went to

Jeremy Sandvik of Crary ND and Forest Balvitsch of Grand Forks

two teams tied for second with 3 coyotes, were

Andrew Johnson of Fargo and Brandy Edlund of Fargo

and Rod Sather of Wimbledon and Rich Price of Tolna

The Ruger MK77 .204 Ruger went to Dean Anderson From Jamestown

Henry Lever Action .22 went to John Swenson Cooperstown.

Thank you to everyone who hunted and who helped support our club!!

Matt Monson
Local Member of Fort Atchison Rifle and Achery Club Of Cooperstown


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Sound like it went well did you guys have the wind over here like we did in steele?


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

Brad,

we did not have any wind at all hardly until around 1:30. from 7:30 till 12:00 it was nice as could be we hunted all morning just sweating and hunting with no gloves on, it was that warm. my cousin and i had a pair at 8:00am come screamin in and we got them at 40 yds when they stopped. we had another pair on they're way in around 9:45, and one hung up about 400yds the other one come to about 250yds sneeking in around us and saw the suburban and took off, he come in completely in the wrong direction than what we thought he would have. but that is hunting. there will always a next time to learn from mistakes.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

How many teams entered?


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

there was around 15 teams that hunted


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

any fox shot? Any teams pulling any BS? The Game Warden busted some guys from MN that weren't in the contest chasing coyotes, had been doing it for a couple of days. i hope they throw the book at them but would bet they got about a 75 dollar ticket and let go :******: :******: :******:


----------



## Goose Bandit (Mar 17, 2004)

no fox were shot, there aren't very many around here so we we post absolutely no fox on the flyers. as far as i know everyone was honest. we also had a game warden driving around the area


----------



## Deermeister (Feb 7, 2005)

I think I did hear of one team that either shot a fox or saw a fox. They didn't try to enter it though. :huh:


----------

